# Key turns but electronic lock not activated



## ken957 (May 23, 2012)

My daughter's 2000 Maxima has electric door locks. The key turns easily but that is all. No mechanical feeling of moving anything, no sounds or other signs of electrical contacts. I found the problem, but don't know where to get the part. On the back of the lock tumbler mechanism there is a plastic end cap with a switch which should rotate with the key to activate the locks electronically. The clips have broken off so it no longer snaps on the the tumbler. 

Where can I get one of these:


----------



## ken957 (May 23, 2012)

The local Nissan stealership want $124 for this.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's likely a dealer-only part, so your choices are a Nissan dealer or trying to find a good, used one. You might try for a better price at an online dealer, such as Nissan Parts | Online Nissan OEM Parts and Accessories or 1st AAA Nissan Parts Store.


----------

